# The not trying, but wanting club!



## toffee87

Join 

I know so many of us (including me) get tempted to not use protection, but with our conscience screaming 'NOOOO Don't do it' we never give in. 

So join and vent your frustration :)

I'm on the pill btw, and it's hard not to just flush them away!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi hun :wave:

I came off the pill 3 weeks ago and we're now onto condoms which we hate :( But we're to sensible to get rid of them and have an oopsy! I have until April to wait to ttc and it feels like a lifetime :lol:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,
Im not on the pill. Im waiting untill sept 2011 and although I have good reasons for waiting, Im really looking forward to sept being here!!

So im joining up!!! x


----------



## toffee87

I'm hoping to come off next summer, depending on jobs. I plan to be off the pill for 9-12 months before trying, so my cycles can regulate again.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah it took a good while for my cycle to come back to normal. Ive been off the pill for 5 years now as it was giving me terrible migraines and althought I could of tried lots of different pills I couldn't be bothered ha!! So just stopped it and so glad that I did. 
have u got a date for ttc? x


----------



## toffee87

Yeah, when I came off the pill last time it took ages, in the end I used agnus castus and that worked! So I will be trying that when I come off. We're aiming for straight after the wedding -June 2012. If we have better paid jobs, then we should have a house then, there will be nothing stopping us :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

cool...you can keep yourself busy with wedding planning!! 
my hubby and I would like to move house before ttc if possible.


----------



## Petals

Hey girls, Ive been off the pill about 6 months now and we've gone to using withdrawal.
Ball is basically in OHs court at mo as he knows id be happy to try now but were waiting til spring/summer 11.

Keep hopin hopin hopin each month tho, lol!


----------



## happygal

Hi ladies. im not on the pill and we arent using protection, we are just using the withdrawl method (with me hoping for a slip up :haha:) 
with me not being on the pill im obviously not tempted to flush them but i am tempted to jump on OH and refuse to get off :haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hey petals,
Ive been using withdrawal too but have been for years and it works well for us! 
Cant wait till next year tho to start ttc !!!!


----------



## MummyHaytch

It's horrible waiting isn't it?? I only had my coil out yesterday but we decided to start trying once I had passed my driving test (this was Jan) and I didn't pass until September. So it was torture waiting because I didn't know whether I'd pass or fail and have to resit again. Thankfully I passed first time but I didn't think it would take as long as it did. Now i just have to wait a few months and start at Christmas time.

Hayley xx


----------



## toffee87

We'll be using condoms/temping when I come off!


----------



## Petals

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hey petals,
> Ive been using withdrawal too but have been for years and it works well for us!
> Cant wait till next year tho to start ttc !!!!

I wish it didnt work so well!!! :haha:


----------



## littlepea

Been off the pill since June 09. My cycle just started up again so I'm giving it a chance to get itself together. We aren't trying although I wish we were but, were waiting for _personal reasoning._ I'm afraid of trying the withdrawl.. :X Can't afford any accidents while we are waiting. We don't have a set date to start trying.


----------



## aubreee

Petals said:


> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> Hey petals,
> Ive been using withdrawal too but have been for years and it works well for us!
> Cant wait till next year tho to start ttc !!!!
> 
> I wish it didnt work so well!!! :haha:Click to expand...


i second that

everyone keeps telling its not safe but its too safe imo :haha:


----------



## oxchrissyxo

hey ladies :hi: you mind if i join you, WTT as were gettin married abroad on 5th may 2011 :happydance: so need to wait until march until we can start trying again, just started pill but hoping to come off around xmas and just use condoms until march! =)​


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I have the implant & I'm still trying to wait for the right moment to talk to my OH about WTT...Even though I don't plan on us TTC intill 2013 :dohh:

I had my little girl in May and I've always said that I only want 1 child. Well....Not anymore:dohh:


----------



## lu-is

Boy is it tempting to just skip some pills once and awhile and oops! ;) But I just can't do it... lol my OH just makes it so easy as he just leaves it all up to me and shares no responsibility in our prevention.
Now that we've settled for June 2011 I've been over the moon and have been even less tempted to ignore my BCP.

I think my plan is to stop the pill in May and TTC directly after the withdrawl bleeding.
In June I'll have been on the pill for 1 and a half years I'm optimistic that my period should start in June.
I did come off the pill for a month at the beginning of the year and in that month I did have a real period. *shrugs*


----------



## toffee87

It's funny how people change their minds about how many kids they want! I know a woman who said she wanted four, but after two it changed her mind haha.


----------



## rambo&bella

Hehe i purposefully decided to get the implant just so i wouldn't be tempted to 'forget' a pill!! :thumbup:
But after a few months with the implant I hate it and looking to get it out asap and will just be using condoms.


----------



## xsadiex

Oh god I know the feeling of thinking 'maybe just forget a few pills' it makes me feel so guilty. But so temping, broodiness is the strongest feeling (apart from the love for my boyfriend) that I've ever had. Hi by the way I'm new here, just need some people to talk to. Don't know whether I should really tell my partner HOW broody I am - he knows I cant wait to have a baby and that I love them but I dont think he knows I want to be pregnant now, i'm 19 btw and in second year of uni so it's a sticky situation really.


----------



## qwk

haha glad i am not alone!! a part of me wishes pretty much every month that I might be pregnant by accident! i've been on the pill for 8 years!!! well except for a brief time period 3 years ago where i went on the shot for 6 months - that was an odd time.

but anyway! i will be going off the pill in february, i just reminded my husband of this fact.


----------



## Little.One

Right here.

I went off the pill at the end of last year and only now my cycle has returned to somewhat normal. Dh and I have to wait as I need to secure maternity leave and we want to pay off our debt. 

Some days I wish we could just have a 'surprise' but we know it is best to wait the 9 months until August 2011.


----------



## toffee87

The most frustrating thing for me is not knowing if we can TTC straight after the wedding, as it truely depends on jobs! If we aren't earning more, we can't have a house =no baby!


----------



## pink23

I sometimes wish i wasnt taking the pill. cant wait to finally ttc whenever that will be but i will wait xx


----------



## toffee87

Do the WTT #1 ladies picture/visualise stuff. Lately, I've been thinking about little things like laying on the sofa, with the baby on my chest fast asleep. It doesn't help the broodiness, but it's still lovely


----------



## mrsg1

Just joining,

Have 2 boys and still deciding to have our last and final :wacko: Not on any contraception but as a say still trying to make our minds up. We'll me probably :) 
Why is it so hard to make a decision lol

Love reading your posts :flower:


----------



## mumandco

You may think I'm crazy but I'm oh so desp to ttc I have a ds1 23 months and a ds who is 4weeks lol my oh thinks I'm crazy and says we can't even think about ttc#3 for atleast 2years,guess it's going to be a long wait :( might have to pass my spare time in here :)


----------



## dizzydoll

I'm on the pill and so wish I wasn't!!
We have discussed coming off it as we know that I feel far better without it. Been on it for over 3 years now with a brief break of 3 months last year after a CP.
I'd happily give it up in favour of withdrawal but he doesn't trust himself and we are crap at remembering condoms!! So pill for me until he's ready! :)


----------



## toffee87

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...makes-broody-gives-penchant-Johnny-Depp0.html


----------



## littleone2010

Can I join pretty please? I would love to start TTC number 2 but we have to move first as our place is too small for another baby :( Could be at least 6 months and in my book 6 months is way tooo long!!!!! :( Ill stay here and be impatient with you guys :) xxxx


----------



## spicedhazel

I was on the patch for a few years, and hubby finally agreed that we should come off birth control and wait 1-2 months for my cycle to regulate and then start trying. I was so excited! Then, one week after I came off my patches, my husband was given notice that he was being made redundant. So disappointing :nope: So we're not trying, but now we're both wanting. Here's hoping hubby gets a new job soon!!


----------



## MummyJade

rambo&bella said:


> Hehe i purposefully decided to get the implant just so i wouldn't be tempted to 'forget' a pill!! :thumbup:
> But after a few months with the i*mplant I hate it* and looking to get it out asap and will just be using condoms.

I hated my implant too... it made me pile on weight the lot! i was getting pregnancy symptoms every month.. horrible.. I got it taken out after 18 months i think it was fine for a year then it changed totally! 

I have the coil now (non hormonal) and i love it! you are heavier but its only 4 the 1st day or so... but im looking to start trying for number 2 in july/aug so i will get the coil out june hopefully 
as i have been broody since my daughter was 9 months (she will be 2 13th nov) 
Bring on next year!!! xx


----------



## LaraJJ

We have been ttc for 5 months but now on a break as SIL is getting married abroad end of May 2011, so want to be able to fly. It is really hard to go from ttc to wtt - but I am actually feeling surprisingly positive about it and have a reall feeling that 2011 will be our baby year 

So trying to lose a bit of weight now and enjoying being able to have a few glasses of wine when I want, and bding just cos we want to! Looking at the positives 

By the way, we tried condoms but really don'y like them so we are using the withdrawal method instead.


----------



## Mrs Allan

Please can I join??

I would love to just go for it now but we are going on our honeymoon to Mexico in March. Im worried if i am pregnant when I go I might have bad morning sickness or if anything goes wrong i am a long way from home.
I am coming off the pill in the next couple of weeks so my body can get back to normal. Im just praying my body goes back to normal quick and im not 'on' when I go away!! lol

Im not sure whether im worrying too much......


----------



## June2012

I become very frustrated whilst on the pill. It is as if I am denied an entry visa for having a kid. I am planning to say goodbye to microgynon in March 2011. Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## wtt :)

i too came off the BCP early ;) and am lovin' it! :happydance:


----------



## totatola

June2012 said:


> I become very frustrated whilst on the pill. It is as if I am denied an entry visa for having a kid. I am planning to say goodbye to microgynon in March 2011. Can't wait!!!!!!!

I plan to come off in March 2011 too and I'm so excited! We're waiting to try til November/December 2011 as we need a bigger place and we're planning a big trip to New Zealand next November and I'm not sure it's a good idea to be pregnant when we go


----------



## wtt :)

broody21 said:


> Do the WTT #1 ladies picture/visualise stuff. Lately, I've been thinking about little things like laying on the sofa, with the baby on my chest fast asleep. It doesn't help the broodiness, but it's still lovely

oh yeah! And i am pretty sure DH does too! ;)


----------



## MissKelly

I would love to start trying right now and everytime I go into a shop, I want to buy baby things. I'm not coming off the pill until next Aug/Sep =( counting down the days.


----------



## spicedhazel

MissKelly said:


> I would love to start trying right now and everytime I go into a shop, I want to buy baby things. I'm not coming off the pill until next Aug/Sep =( counting down the days.

I already do lol. DH thinks I'm nuts :haha: I've already got a few clothes, some dummies, and books! :blush:


----------



## PG5K

Feeling a bit frustrated tonight because I need to go to the doctors to get some more of the pill tuesday. I asked my hubby for a definite yes that we will ttc in Feb but I just got that he is leaning towards yes. 

I just need a definite yes but he won't say yes 100%.yet. it is really frustrating. I said I wanted to tell the doc I want to start ttc and he thinks its a good idea. He said yes when I said I should start on folic acid...why is it so difficult to commit?

Men have no idea what these feelings do to you.


----------



## wtt :)

PG5K said:


> Feeling a bit frustrated tonight because I need to go to the doctors to get some more of the pill tuesday. I asked my hubby for a definite yes that we will ttc in Feb but I just got that he is leaning towards yes.
> 
> I just need a definite yes but he won't say yes 100%.yet. it is really frustrating. I said I wanted to tell the doc I want to start ttc and he thinks its a good idea. He said yes when I said I should start on folic acid...why is it so difficult to commit?
> 
> Men have no idea what these feelings do to you.

:hugs:


----------



## qwk

PG5K said:


> Feeling a bit frustrated tonight because I need to go to the doctors to get some more of the pill tuesday. I asked my hubby for a definite yes that we will ttc in Feb but I just got that he is leaning towards yes.
> 
> I just need a definite yes but he won't say yes 100%.yet. it is really frustrating. I said I wanted to tell the doc I want to start ttc and he thinks its a good idea. He said yes when I said I should start on folic acid...why is it so difficult to commit?
> 
> Men have no idea what these feelings do to you.

so true. they really just can't know! i NEVER thought i'd feel this way, and i am a woman! definitely can't imagine a _man_ knowing ;)

:hugs: sorry though.. that is lame. :nope:


----------



## Evolution<3

I would love to TTC but we just had our little guy June 2nd. I didn't find out i was pregnant with him until i was 20 weeks...then just as i was coming to terms with the fact i was half way through my pregnancy, at 26 weeks i found out that i had complete placenta previa and spent the remainder of my pregnancy in the hospital. I had him 10 weeks premature and it was the *hardest Thing i have ever been faced with. Although i would do it all over again for him...I would not knowingly put myself back in a high risk situation.

But just...hearing/seeing his heart beat, feeling his movements, holding him for the first time and thinking "wow..i created this life.." It's the most beautiful thing anyone could ask for. 

I think i want to TTC so bad b/c i missed out on so much of my pregnancy...But im so grateful that i have my LO i just want to watch him grow *


----------



## wtt :)

Evolution<3 said:


> I would love to TTC but we just had our little guy June 2nd. I didn't find out i was pregnant with him until i was 20 weeks...then just as i was coming to terms with the fact i was half way through my pregnancy, at 26 weeks i found out that i had complete placenta previa and spent the remainder of my pregnancy in the hospital. I had him 10 weeks premature and it was the *hardest Thing i have ever been faced with. Although i would do it all over again for him...I would not knowingly put myself back in a high risk situation.
> 
> But just...hearing/seeing his heart beat, feeling his movements, holding him for the first time and thinking "wow..i created this life.." It's the most beautiful thing anyone could ask for.
> 
> I think i want to TTC so bad b/c i missed out on so much of my pregnancy...But im so grateful that i have my LO i just want to watch him grow *

*

wow you did a good job! How did you not know until you were so far along though? I can't imagine not feeling a thing or noticing a weight gain, change in emotions, etc. Just curious, not meant to be an attack *


----------



## Evolution<3

wtt :) said:


> Evolution<3 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to TTC but we just had our little guy June 2nd. I didn't find out i was pregnant with him until i was 20 weeks...then just as i was coming to terms with the fact i was half way through my pregnancy, at 26 weeks i found out that i had complete placenta previa and spent the remainder of my pregnancy in the hospital. I had him 10 weeks premature and it was the *hardest Thing i have ever been faced with. Although i would do it all over again for him...I would not knowingly put myself back in a high risk situation.
> 
> But just...hearing/seeing his heart beat, feeling his movements, holding him for the first time and thinking "wow..i created this life.." It's the most beautiful thing anyone could ask for.
> 
> I think i want to TTC so bad b/c i missed out on so much of my pregnancy...But im so grateful that i have my LO i just want to watch him grow *
> 
> *
> 
> wow you did a good job! How did you not know until you were so far along though? I can't imagine not feeling a thing or noticing a weight gain, change in emotions, etc. Just curious, not meant to be an attack *Click to expand...

*

I'd be curious too  Well, for starters...I was on Depo-Prevera a long time ago and it really screwed up my af, so there were times that i would go 3-4 months before getting it. I had some nausea and probably some crazy mood swings ...but other than that there wasn't really and other indication that i was pregnant. I only gained 11 lbs though out my whole pregnancy  and i started feeling him move just after i found out (around 21 weeks and boy did he start to kick!)*


----------



## wtt :)

Evolution<3 said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evolution<3 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to TTC but we just had our little guy June 2nd. I didn't find out i was pregnant with him until i was 20 weeks...then just as i was coming to terms with the fact i was half way through my pregnancy, at 26 weeks i found out that i had complete placenta previa and spent the remainder of my pregnancy in the hospital. I had him 10 weeks premature and it was the *hardest Thing i have ever been faced with. Although i would do it all over again for him...I would not knowingly put myself back in a high risk situation.
> 
> But just...hearing/seeing his heart beat, feeling his movements, holding him for the first time and thinking "wow..i created this life.." It's the most beautiful thing anyone could ask for.
> 
> I think i want to TTC so bad b/c i missed out on so much of my pregnancy...But im so grateful that i have my LO i just want to watch him grow *
> 
> *
> 
> wow you did a good job! How did you not know until you were so far along though? I can't imagine not feeling a thing or noticing a weight gain, change in emotions, etc. Just curious, not meant to be an attack *Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I'd be curious too  Well, for starters...I was on Depo-Prevera a long time ago and it really screwed up my af, so there were times that i would go 3-4 months before getting it. I had some nausea and probably some crazy mood swings ...but other than that there wasn't really and other indication that i was pregnant. I only gained 11 lbs though out my whole pregnancy  and i started feeling him move just after i found out (around 21 weeks and boy did he start to kick!)*Click to expand...

*

wow. Glad you and him are ok now *


----------



## littleone2010

May I join this group too?!!
I had my little girl in may and really would like a brother or sister for my little honey but my first baby wasnt planned and although she was ofcourse wanted when we found out I would really love the whole planning experience.. My husband is right when he says we have to move first (we need a bigger place) but I really would like to start TTC now, I think the absolute earliest would be a in 6 months time but the sweetest thing I could hear would be HIM telling ME he would like to start trying, which just isnt going to happen, why are men such pains in the bums?????? lol xxx


----------



## Eyes On Fire

We're going to NTNP in May next year. It's so frustrating sometimes seeing everyone with babies and knowing I want one but can't have one yet. It's hard trying to wait and sometimes I want to start trying now but know now is not the ideal time.


----------



## GettingBroody

Eyes On Fire said:


> We're going to NTNP in May next year. It's so frustrating sometimes seeing everyone with babies and knowing I want one but can't have one yet. It's hard trying to wait and sometimes I want to start trying now but know now is not the ideal time.

I absolutely agree! I'm hoping to come off the pill at the end of this month and possibly NTNP in Feb/March next year. I've started taking my folic acid tablets in the last few weeks which at least make me feel like I've started the process - one step closer to where I want to be!


----------



## toffee87

If we can't TTC in 20 months time, I will cry ALOT!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome tanay! :flower:


----------



## NotQuiteYet

happygal said:


> Hi ladies. im not on the pill and we arent using protection, we are just using the withdrawl method (with me hoping for a slip up :haha:)
> with me not being on the pill im obviously not tempted to flush them but i am tempted to jump on OH and refuse to get off :haha:

LOL mee to!! i want to start TTC properly in the next 6 months i want a baby so much im in a fine situation but it just doesnt seem right just yet! we use the withdrawl method but no 'accidental' slip ups yet. its really tough because i work in a babycare and a few of my friends are pregnant and all im hearing and seeing is babies everywhere so my OH had better watch out aswell lol x


----------



## Euginka

D love to get rid of my bcp, but my guilt wont let me...it gets weaker every month though...trouble ahead;)


----------



## Jennifaerie

Gah .... dying to start trying now, meant to be waiting until after our snowboarding holiday in January but doc told me as long as you're in the first 3 months then boarding, skiing etc. won't affect the bub and if you do miscarry it's a problem with the chromosomes or similar and not something you have control over. I'm not a very brave boarder, I don't tend to fall at all and am a confident intermediate but prefer to stick to "easy" slopes and just dawdle down!

Doesn't help that I've quit smoking today - something I was only going to do when we started TTC! We move into our "family home" next month mortgage free and both have stable jobs gah!

Plus all my evils friends and co-workers seem to be pregnant which makes me broody!


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs: you only got a month left! It will fly by! :D Good job on quitting smoking! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jennifaerie

I need to update it, on current plans it's nearly 3 months. Might be able to convince DH to start sooner with boarding argument, but I know if I didn't feel comfortable boarding when pregnant he wouldn't care lol


----------



## wtt :)

lol i think i would ditch the boarding and get to :sex: :haha:


----------



## Nimoo

hey i have the implant in but geting it taken out next month cos im constantly bleeding i only have 2wks peace frm mother nature lol then well be using condoms n waiting till april/may to ttc anyone used implant and had any problems ttc after or any advise


----------



## toffee87

So many of you are TTC in the next few months, I'm SO jealous!


----------



## MissWaiting

iam not on the pill one i was on didnt agree with me and well i couldnt and still cant be bothered to go throught them all tring to find one that suits me but we use condoms at the min:( really wish i could ttc thought its driveing me mental
but ttc is a long way off for me asiam waiting for my man to be ready so i have no date to look forward to :(


----------



## LillyFleur

IT will probably be a good few years before I start TTC, but try telling my body that! All I see are babies everywhere! I've been broody for 7 years and it's so hard to be patient!


----------



## dougie

hello :) can I come in :)

im 21, any my little boy is 9 months old and my gosh am I broody!
We did plan to TTC again once Louie was 5 ish but now the OH doesn't want any more :( and I want more and i want them NOW!

So were not trying but MOST DEFIANTLY wanting!


----------



## toffee87

I'm sure your OH will give in 

I had a lovely dream last night that I had a baby boy! oh my, I am SO broody. Coming on soon though, it tends to exacerbate the broodiness hehe x


----------



## jeanbean22

Can I join in please!! I am desperately wanting, so much I'm sure it physically aches sometimes. Being broody is so difficult, especially when people seem to be having babies left, right and centre!


----------



## toffee87

I know how you feel! I am quite pleased with myself though, some one at work is prego and I genuinly feel happy for her. And I thought today if my best mate was prego (she's just as broody) then yes I'd be a little jealous, but chuffed for her. The thing that would most concern me is, not seeing her as much. I realise that's selfish lol.

I thought I'd be a psycho b*tch lol


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi everyone!

I'm rather new here, but I just wanted to thank broody for starting this group. We are WTT, but had a surprise MC just about two months ago (chemical pregnancy, apparently). Since then, I've just wanted to be pregnant so bad! DH wants to wait a few more months at least, which is probably wise, but I can't help the baby-craving!

I feel like I can't talk to him too much about my feelings because he starts to feel pressured and guilty. He's was very understanding about my disappointment over the MC even though we weren't trying at the time, but now he just jokes about my biological clock taking over my brain whenever I talk about kids.

It's really good to read about other ladies in the same (or at least similar) situations! 

Thanks for letting me vent. :)


----------



## toffee87

You're welcome 

Love this thread


----------



## dougie

i feel really down :(
there are babies everywhere, tiny babies, pregnant ladies!

how frustrating!


----------



## toffee87

Atleast you have a gorgeous baby  

I can imagine it's still hard though, so it's not a dig or anything 

I have atleast 19 months to wait, if I have to wait longer I would be distraught.


----------



## PG5K

I am feeling pretty frustrated today and last couple of days. I think I have been thinking about babies too much, I can't stop looking at nursery furniture or little baby clothes.

I really need a definitive answer off hubby, at least then I would know that we are going to try. At the moment I am so scared he is going to say he doesn't want a baby at all. 

He has said he is close to a yes... then why doesn't he just say yes! 

I told him I needed a final answer by Christmas so I'm just hoping he is saving it as a Christmas present.


----------



## toffee87

MEN! They are so indecisive!


----------



## toffee87

I found out that yet another girl from my school year is prego. I am devastated, she has been with the guy for a couple of months, doesn't live with him etc. We've been together for SIX years next month, and we're being sensible and refraining. It just is NOT fair.


----------



## LaraJJ

I know how you feel!

One of my friends announced that she is pregnant today. That means I know:

4 people due in Nov
1 person in Jan
1 person in Feb
1 person in April 
1 person in May

It feels like the whole world is pregnant!!! Don't get me wrong, I am genuinely happy for my friends - just wish it was my turn :-(


----------



## cherebitte

Oh this thread is def. me! My relationship is long distance and we only see eachother every few months so it's doubly tempting to skip a few when I know he will be here. It's made worse by the fact that he is a bit older and would really love to TTC for our first anytime- but I know deep down the time isn't right. I used to be adamant that I didn't want any children but something has happened this last year that has changed everything- it's like a switch has suddenly been flicked or something. 

When you are WTT pregnancy feels like a special club that you are being refused entry to..... for me anyway, even if it is of my choice right now.


----------



## toffee87

cherebitte said:


> When you are WTT pregnancy feels like a special club that you are being refused entry to..... for me anyway, even if it is of my choice right now.

Totally agree!


----------



## wtt :)

broody21 said:


> cherebitte said:
> 
> 
> When you are WTT pregnancy feels like a special club that you are being refused entry to..... for me anyway, even if it is of my choice right now.
> 
> Totally agree!Click to expand...

yup, sometimes it really feels like that's the case ^^


----------



## Wendyk07

Can i join?

I so want another but i am still on maternity leave after having my son. So i am on the pill. My son doesnt sleep through the night so it would be silly to try just now. Doesnt stop me having that longing for another though and the fact that it seems everyone around me is pregnant. 

wendy
x


----------



## toffee87

The main thing that keeps me going is thinking as of January 2011, I can say 'next year' :)


----------



## NuKe

omgggggggggg its doing my head in!!! i soooo want to start ttc NOW but im getting married in july and i dont wana get married 9 months pregnant :rofl:


----------



## MissWaiting

iam soo broody and so tempted to just not use protection at all but oh is aderment to keep baby free for now but he is right i work nights so right now ttc isnt a good thing to be doing so we gotta wait and i gotta wait till he is ready to be a daddy :(


----------



## Andrea214

I really want to throw caution to the wind and go for it but DH is in control with the withdrawal method. I've been off the pill for 18 months now so my body should be back to normal. I'm only just figuring out that I have a 30/31 day cycle it's taken ages to come to this conclusion. I hope this doesn't make it difficult-TC. grrrrr I'm so frustrated that I have NO control!!!


----------



## toffee87

30-31 day cycle is perfectly normal


----------



## wtt :)

yup, i have 30-35 day cycles at times. The only thing that should be is you ovulating once every cycle. The length of the cycle doesn't matter that much IMO. People with a 35 day cycle seem to get pregnant fast on here :haha:


----------



## mummystheword

I am definately in this club! January seems such a long way away!


----------



## toffee87

Yep, ovulation is key teehee. My cycles off the pill are 32-36.

Recently I've gone from thinking I like my freedom (regardless of being broody) to now thinking I don't care if I never have a lye in again, can't shower when I want, I want a baby!


----------



## LoPanda

I'm the same as Nuke, getting married in August '11 so going to start TTC June time so I won't have a huge bump for our wedding - I'll also have finished my degree and hopefully moved to a bigger place so makes sense to wait... Soo hard though, my collection of baby things is getting bigger and bigger!! x


----------



## gigglebox

SO glad I found this thread!

We are WTT until after out wedding in May (that is, if I didn't have an oopsie this month--but that's another story! :blush:)

My story for anyone who cares to read: Over the course of Future Hubby & I's relationship (over 3 years), I've been on SOOO many different types of birth control (lovera, solia, yaz, seasonique, the nuvaring to name a few) because I was bleeding every 2 weeks instead of once a month. An unnecessary MRI, surgery (D&C that showed I had a heart shaped uterus) and one depo shot later (that caused me to bleed for 4 months continuously), I finally discovered that I am of a small percentage of people where birth control has no effect on me except that is screws with my hormones. So basically I was having one natural period and 1 BCP induced period a month. 

After the depo I decided no more hormones for me! Finally it was F.H.'s turn to take matters into his hands and wear a love glove--and he did, until repeated use made his poor "johnson" red and irritated and itchy :( And it kind of burned for me too...

So to recap, I can't use BCP, he can't use condoms, and no doctor will come near me with an IUD because of my funky shaped utuerus, so we've resorted to withdrawal! I think it's been 4-5 months now.

I don't recommend it though because every month has a 2ww lol! And you can't help but be a little let down when AF shows...


----------



## wtt :)

wow, all i can say is lucky you but you deserve it after going through all of this! oh, and welcome! :D


----------



## gigglebox

Awww, you're making me blush! lol :)

I love this site, it's so supportive!


----------



## jexter

Wow there are so many people waiting/craving to start a family! :)
hehe it's awesome! It's an amazing feeling!
I can't wait to start mine. I just finished university so I'm very keen! :)
My only issue, I need to find myself a wife! haha. 
Goodluck :)


----------



## gigglebox

jexter said:


> Wow there are so many people waiting/craving to start a family! :)
> hehe it's awesome! It's an amazing feeling!
> I can't wait to start mine. I just finished university so I'm very keen! :)
> My only issue, I need to find myself a wife! haha.
> Goodluck :)

A man?! on B&B?! Welcome! It's refreshing to see someone of the opposite sex know how we feel! :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

gigglebox said:


> jexter said:
> 
> 
> Wow there are so many people waiting/craving to start a family! :)
> hehe it's awesome! It's an amazing feeling!
> I can't wait to start mine. I just finished university so I'm very keen! :)
> My only issue, I need to find myself a wife! haha.
> Goodluck :)
> 
> A man?! on B&B?! Welcome! It's refreshing to see someone of the opposite sex know how we feel! :happydance:Click to expand...

LOL that was my reaction too! Well, welcome to BnB and good luck finding a wife! :thumbup:


----------



## jexter

LOL thank you, I just thought maybe I should get a female perspective on all this stuff, guys don't really talk about it... 

And as I'm sure most of you know... 99% of guys aren't keen on kids! LOL

It's a good forum so far :) I'm new! Lots of info here too! and you all seem awesome! :) 

Any advice? :)


----------



## wtt :)

I agree, this forum is awesome! :thumbup: Advice... hmm. There are a few single women on here desperate to start a family you know? :haha:


----------



## jexter

HAHA is that an appropriate thing to do on here? lol

I never really thought about it like that, I thought there would be alot of taken women here hehe! :)

I guess I have to start somewhere?


----------



## wtt :)

jexter said:


> HAHA is that an appropriate thing to do on here? lol

i have no idea but then again, we never really have any guys on here either. It's very rare. Like you said, guys don't like to talk about these things. My DH does. Thank God :D 

ETA: i see you found the single wtt'er thread already ;)


----------



## jexter

wtt :) said:


> jexter said:
> 
> 
> HAHA is that an appropriate thing to do on here? lol
> 
> i have no idea but then again, we never really have any guys on here either. It's very rare. Like you said, guys don't like to talk about these things. My DH does. Thank God :D
> 
> ETA: i see you found the single wtt'er thread already ;)Click to expand...

oh that's awesome then! :) hehe. well I will cross my fingers! 

YEH - I just found that!! It was a bit shocking how rude some guys are :O


----------



## toffee87

Hahhaa, men on here...that is unusual, but welcomed


----------



## girlinyork

gigglebox said:


> SO glad I found this thread!
> 
> We are WTT until after out wedding in May (that is, if I didn't have an oopsie this month--but that's another story! :blush:)
> 
> My story for anyone who cares to read: Over the course of Future Hubby & I's relationship (over 3 years), I've been on SOOO many different types of birth control (lovera, solia, yaz, seasonique, the nuvaring to name a few) because I was bleeding every 2 weeks instead of once a month. An unnecessary MRI, surgery (D&C that showed I had a heart shaped uterus) and one depo shot later (that caused me to bleed for 4 months continuously), I finally discovered that I am of a small percentage of people where birth control has no effect on me except that is screws with my hormones. So basically I was having one natural period and 1 BCP induced period a month.
> 
> After the depo I decided no more hormones for me! Finally it was F.H.'s turn to take matters into his hands and wear a love glove--and he did, until repeated use made his poor "johnson" red and irritated and itchy :( And it kind of burned for me too...
> 
> So to recap, I can't use BCP, he can't use condoms, and no doctor will come near me with an IUD because of my funky shaped utuerus, so we've resorted to withdrawal! I think it's been 4-5 months now.
> 
> I don't recommend it though because every month has a 2ww lol! And you can't help but be a little let down when AF shows...

Have you considered having a diaphragm fitted with natural spermicides? I've used one and got on really well with it. It was certainly better for us than condoms and the pill!


----------



## jexter

broody21 said:


> Hahhaa, men on here...that is unusual, but welcomed

hehe thanks! :)


----------



## girlinyork

Jexter, you're cute, broody, and male with a university education. You might want to wear a helmet in case you hit your head when you're snapped up


----------



## jexter

girlinyork said:


> Jexter, you're cute, broody, and male with a university education. You might want to wear a helmet in case you hit your head when you're snapped up

HAHAHAHA!
oh shucks! thank you!

I am kind of looking... lol
I'm hoping! :)

I'd like to keep my head how it is, lol, I don't want crash damage!


----------



## toffee87

I went out for tea last night with some Sixth Form people that I've not seen in a long time. It's funny how we all grow at different rates. Some are the same (mentally) as they were 5 years ago! I'm ready to settle, just need the money haha x


----------



## Trixiebell

Hiya,

I'm new to this site. I got married a couple of months ago, after about 2 weeks of being married all I could think about was babies. We have been together 9 years and when we say we don't have any children people are so shocked. 
I thought the feeling would wear off but it never did it just got worse, I started watching programmes on home and health. I watched the programme one born every minute in the hope that it would put me off but it didn't it had the opposite affect. My Husband and I had said that we would wait at least a year, but I actually told him the other day that I don't think I can actually wait that long I might have gone nuts by then. So we have decided to start trying in June - only 7 months to go!
We wanted to wait a year so we could be financially ok, not have all the debts paid off but be in an ok place.


----------



## BattyNora

Ah - people after my own heart. I'm doing my best not to go up to OH right now and start stamping my feet - although maybe not the maturist way to get over my feelings about not wanted to wait! 

I'm a little like you TrixieBell - we got married in July, and even though I've been broody before, since then i've literally have baby feet running round my head since! 

Saying that, I think I'd find it easier if we set a time limit on when we were going to start trying. Right now there are too many variables (me and him both have very low paying jobs despite working hard with 40+ hour weeks, we can't really afford our own place, despite being married we live with my parents - and our council is very much you're not single, jobless, a drug addict and you were born and bred in the town so you've got no chance - sadly our "advisor" said as much!) that need to be in place before then. 

It's just so frustrating because I can't see that changing for a long time yet.....a long time. 

And he wonders why I get unneccasarily angry right now!


----------



## BattyNora

ignore.


----------



## toffee87

I really hope my OH does not changed his mind about our TTC date. 

I am really trying to get my career going! I work as a carer at the mo, but I'm starting to volunteer in admin after xmas, just one day a week to increase my employability!

Fingers crossed


----------



## wtt :)

good luck, broody! :flower:


----------



## toffee87

Credit card is completely clear now  yaaay!


----------



## Andrea214

I've just found out that my friend who already has 3 children is now bfp with no.4. I honestly didn't realise how much it would affect me... I feel horrible for feeling this way, I knew she was trying but she is older than me and I thought it would take her a lot longer to fall. I'm slightly bitter, scrap that really bitter... 

I now know:
1 baby 4 weeks (Oct)
1 baby 2 weeks (Nov)
1 due January
1 due February 
1 due June

wish so much it was me... :'(


----------



## toffee87

I know how you feel :-(


----------



## rainbowgirl

Oooh hi everyone!
Can I join this club?! 
I cant take the pill as the hormones make me crazy (I've tried at least 5 different ones, and decided to give up as my mood swings were ruining my relationship). So we have to use condoms and sometimes we don't put it on right at the beginning. I'm quite happy to let him forget about it, and actually had a pregnancy 'scare' this month (I posted a thread about it before I found this one). I'm partially relieved because I know he doesnt want a baby yet (but does one day), and that our circumstances arent right yet. But I'm also really disappointed - secretly I so hoped I was preggers. 
Waiting is frustrating!!
I think this is my life motto haha.


----------



## Abblebubba

Can i join you please?
I want another baby sooo much, but i guess not right now :cry:
thats a shame! but on the other hand, Tyler-Jay is my first bubba and hes 19 months at christmas! and hes a handful :haha:
Im a nineteen year old disabled mummy with my other half called Rob who isnt Tyler-Jays daddy but he still calls him ''Daddy Bubba''


----------



## toffee87

Of course 

Bloody hell, I'm sooooo broody today! *sigh*


----------



## MissWaiting

soo broody today i had a really weird dream about being pregnant a couple of nights back and its made me mega broody why do i always remeber either horrable afghan dreams (oh is ex army) or pregnacy dreams never remeber any other ones its made me so broody its not fair


----------



## RaInBoWs

Andrea214 said:


> I've just found out that my friend who already has 3 children is now bfp with no.4. I honestly didn't realise how much it would affect me... I feel horrible for feeling this way, I knew she was trying but she is older than me and I thought it would take her a lot longer to fall. I'm slightly bitter, scrap that really bitter...
> 
> I now know:
> 1 baby 4 weeks (Oct)
> 1 baby 2 weeks (Nov)
> 1 due January
> 1 due February
> 1 due June
> 
> wish so much it was me... :'(


i know how you feel everyone is having babies round me and i hate it, well im really happy for them but wish it was me


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Hi everyone, was advised to take a look at this thread nand here I am.... can I join pwwwwweeeeez?

I've only just started seeing my lovely man Andrew. Whereas at the moment I am keeping an open mind about families etc etc we have spoken about it and came to the date August 2014. I am very excited! Can't wait. We chose this year because I'm just moving into my own house, mortgaged and financed by myself (with help from mummy xx) and I want to get settled, buy some new things - tvs, sofas, beds, kitchen - you know, make it look lovely. And then eventually hope to get a home with Andrew one day. his wage is better then mine so we could easily afford a 2 bedroom house one day.

So yeah, settling into my home is important, as well as getting to know Andrew, getting my driving better and buying a new car (not compulsary, but would be nice) get married, and maybe have one or two nice holidays. We have 3 years to achieve all that, and if I do... well, time is going to fly by.

I am currently on the pill Microgynam 20, have been for 4 months, very regular and have never used a condom in my life. So... hey accidents may happen, but we are both prepared in case anything happens.

So that's my story! I would love some buddies for email/texting, anything. I live in Milton Keynes. 

Steph


----------



## toffee87

Hey Steph! Try not to get too attached to the date, with it being so far away. Things change-money, relationships etc. And remember the first year of a r.ship is known as the honeymoon period, so take it easy 

Feeling impatient today, want a baby noooooow! hehe x


----------



## odd_socks

*Me and the OH are wanting to use the calendar based method (just occasionally) to be honest im not worried if we had an accident (part of me thinks "no it cant happen just yet") i know my OH would be worried if we did have an accident. So yes want but not tryung  *


----------



## MissWaiting

feel so broody today went for a walk in a contry park near where i ive with our puppy and there were 2 little girls on there bikes in the snow and its made me so broody as i remeber being in this contry park when i was a tiny tot and makeing a kite then a naughty dog pissed al over it and i couldnt make a new one the whole thing makes me ever broodier its not fair


----------



## toffee87

This time of year makes me extra broody, it's so exciting being a child at Christmas!


----------



## odd_socks

*It does with me too, christmas has so much more magic for kids so makes me really broody *


----------



## jexter

LOL Christmas makes me very broody!! I wrote about it in my journal! Grr!


----------



## Rachael1981

Can I join please?!

We've agreed to me coming off the pill in January and to start trying then, but I'm so broody and keep thinking if I missed a few pills would it really matter, it's only a month! the main thing stopping me is I have to see my surgeon on 20th December and there's a good chance he'll send me for x-rays to check how my back has healed, and I don't want to be pregnant for that! I'm wondering if after that appointment though if I'll still haver the will power to keep taking them. I know the OH would be delighted to see a BFP, as would I, so I keep asking myself why we are waiting?!


----------



## toffee87

Of course you can 

I'd be the same if it was only a month to go, but just think how fast the past month went. It'll soon come round, and it'll definitely be worth waiting til after you've seen the surgeon.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I need to join here lol.

I'm tempted everyday to just stop taking my pills..but I cant do that to DH, as we have a 2 month old..and dont want him thinking the bcp is a faulty form of contraception later on and not have sex with me anymore :haha: I don't want to be dishonest with him. But doesn't mean I don't feel the temptation from time to time!


----------



## toffee87

Hahaha, I appreciate your honesty!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol That's me..Lil mis honest.

Nice to meet ya. :) Love your avatar btw


----------



## bethany1991

Hi girls,
just thought id join this as it matches me perfectly, i have another three years of uni before i can think about trying :(
it just seems so far away and everyone around me is having babies it makes me so broody :(! xx


----------



## toffee87

Hey! I've already been waiting 3 years, and it does go fast


----------



## toffee87

Another year gone, another year or so left hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You're beyond patient. I'm freaking at the thought of waiting months. lol


----------



## bebedee

I would like to join please :D

I've been broody for about 2 years already bust just waiting for the right time. We bought our house in Sept 2009 and have decided to wait til OH gets his pay rise and back pay in work before NTNP. We thought that would be a few months after moving in, but 15 months later and we are still waiting :( it's driving me mad!! hehe x


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello,

We are waiting but don't want too but have to!!

I am in remission from Hodgkins Lymphoma and have to be for 2 years before we can TTC. 

I am soooo broody, and I don't want the age gap to be too big for my LO but I guess its not up to me and its so hard.

I have the coil so I am not ever tempted to miss a pill, and a doc would have to remove the coil and they wont do that until March 2012 unless im having problems.

But atleast I can say we are Going to TTC #2 NEXT YEAR!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Sarah10

Can i join? :happydance:
We have a 4 month old called Jayden, i'm desperate for another LO but i don't think o/h is too keen, least not until Jayden starts sleeping!

xx


----------



## odd_socks

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> You're beyond patient. I'm freaking at the thought of waiting months. lol



* im impatient sod  i been waiting 2 years, really had my heart set on 2011 (OH did agree) but has now changed his mind  so i dont know how much longer i have to wait now *


----------



## Twag

I would like to join, I am having to wait until the end of 2011 beginning of 2012 to start trying as OH wants me to finish my exams (accounting exams whilst working) before we try as he thinks I will have no incentive to finish them if I am pregnant! Although originally we agreed on trying in Nov-10 but he changed his mind!
I am now 30, 31 in April and really broody have friends and family with new babies and so want one of my own


----------



## xLeeBeex

Ive got to wait another 4-5 years :-( OH wants to pay off his loans, and wants me to finish uni and get a proper full time job and save enough money so we can buy a house before im even allowed to think about it.

:-O


----------



## Midnight-blue

edit


----------



## Yorky

xsadiex said:


> Oh god I know the feeling of thinking 'maybe just forget a few pills' it makes me feel so guilty. But so temping, broodiness is the strongest feeling (apart from the love for my boyfriend) that I've ever had. Hi by the way I'm new here, just need some people to talk to. Don't know whether I should really tell my partner HOW broody I am - he knows I cant wait to have a baby and that I love them but I dont think he knows I want to be pregnant now, i'm 19 btw and in second year of uni so it's a sticky situation really.

Im in a same-ish situation to you im 19 and in first year of uni, too but im currently single. Ive wanted a baby for ages. Its what im supposed to do is be a mummy. I was even broodier last year when i had a job and could afford a baby. :thumbup:


----------



## xLeeBeex

I'm the same! 20 and in the 2nd year of uni, OH is older than me so it makes me worry more xx


----------



## Twag

You girls are still young so you have time, I am 30, 31 this year and I am feeling time is slowly slipping away from me I am not allowed to start trying until end of 2011 beginning of 2012 which means I am not likely to have a baby before I am 33 and I really wanted to have children by the time I was 30

:o(


----------



## xLeeBeex

I know we're young. But when you've got the broody bug there's not much you can do about it.

What are you're reasons for waiting Twag?

xx


----------



## BlaireUK

Twag said:


> You girls are still young so you have time, I am 30, 31 this year and I am feeling time is slowly slipping away from me I am not allowed to start trying until end of 2011 beginning of 2012 which means I am not likely to have a baby before I am 33 and I really wanted to have children by the time I was 30
> 
> :o(

Twag, we sound similar. I'll be 31 this year too and I always hoped to have children by 30 (which can't physically happen now). A bit sad but i'm hoping we'll start in May/June/summer so if it works for us quickly i'll be 31.

Can I ask what your reason's are for waiting? Ours are to have another holiday, save for a bigger house and just enjoy each other's company before introducing someone else!


----------



## Twag

That is true!

My husband wants me to have finished my accountancy exams before we try as he thinks (and his mother) that if I am pregnant or have the baby (someone needs to remind them that it takes 9mths to cook) before I have finished I will have no incentive too finish!

I disagree and just find it more pressure on me when they are already hard enough!

I am not on the pill haven't been since Nov-10 but now we are using condoms which we both hate

When I say anything to him about it and about time running out etc etc he justs says what will be will be! which just makes me so damn angry!


----------



## xLeeBeex

I know how you feel there. If anything, it would give you MORE of an incentive to finish!!


----------



## Twag

xLeeBeex said:


> I know how you feel there. If anything, it would give you MORE of an incentive to finish!!

That is what I keep saying but no he won't budge, I just don't know what to do really as I cannot finish my exams any quicker they are what they are and just feel myself getting depressed about it, especially as my sister is due to have her 2nd on 7th Feb, our friend has had her 2nd 2 weeks ago and just lots of pregnant people at work and other friends due this year! :cry:


----------



## xLeeBeex

I know, i'm sure people are doing it on purpose, two of my friends are pregnant, and one has just had a baby, my cousin is pregnant with her second, and my work mate is pregnant too!

I'm not though, and won't be 4-5 years yet.


----------



## Twag

I couldn't imagine having to wait 4/5 year before trying but it is likely that will be trying for that long as this rate!

Lady luck is not on my side :(


----------



## BlaireUK

Twag said:


> That is true!
> 
> My husband wants me to have finished my accountancy exams before we try as he thinks (and his mother) that if I am pregnant or have the baby (someone needs to remind them that it takes 9mths to cook) before I have finished I will have no incentive too finish!
> 
> I disagree and just find it more pressure on me when they are already hard enough!
> 
> I am not on the pill haven't been since Nov-10 but now we are using condoms which we both hate
> 
> When I say anything to him about it and about time running out etc etc he justs says what will be will be! which just makes me so damn angry!


Nightmare, your MIL should butt out of your family planning! If it was me, being pregnant would be an incentive to try even harder and pass the exams because you'll have a wee bundle to think about securing your future for and not just you. 

I hope you both reach a compromise soon. Maybe you could suggest that you start trying when you pass your next exam - that way if you catch straight away you'll have at least another 9 months to try and get through the others...

Xxx


----------



## xLeeBeex

I won't budge my OH, he has too many things he wants sorted before we even start trying :-(


----------



## Twag

BlaireUK said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> That is true!
> 
> My husband wants me to have finished my accountancy exams before we try as he thinks (and his mother) that if I am pregnant or have the baby (someone needs to remind them that it takes 9mths to cook) before I have finished I will have no incentive too finish!
> 
> I disagree and just find it more pressure on me when they are already hard enough!
> 
> I am not on the pill haven't been since Nov-10 but now we are using condoms which we both hate
> 
> When I say anything to him about it and about time running out etc etc he justs says what will be will be! which just makes me so damn angry!
> 
> 
> Nightmare, your MIL should butt out of your family planning! If it was me, being pregnant would be an incentive to try even harder and pass the exams because you'll have a wee bundle to think about securing your future for and not just you.
> 
> I hope you both reach a compromise soon. Maybe you could suggest that you start trying when you pass your next exam - that way if you catch straight away you'll have at least another 9 months to try and get through the others...
> 
> XxxClick to expand...


I know it is none of her business at all! That is what I said but now I just feel the pressure when doing the exams (can only take them in June & December) which will make me more stressed and more likely to fail because I know if I don't pass I can't have a baby

I bring the subject up on a daily basis trying to wear him down!

I get my Dec-10 exam results on the 21st Feb so hopefully if I have done well in them it will be a point on my side to try and persaude him to my line of thinking rather than his mothers!


----------



## BlaireUK

Twag said:


> BlaireUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> I get my Dec-10 exam results on the 21st Feb so hopefully if I have done well in them it will be a point on my side to try and persaude him to my line of thinking rather than his mothers!
> 
> My wee sister sat the same exam as you! She isn't very optimistic about how well she's done though. In the month before the exam when she was desperately trying to study and concentrate when her flat was flooded by the upstairs neighbour. It was so bad she got evacuated to a local hotel and she's been in it ever since! Such a shame, she was really stressed out about the exam but found it really hard to concentrate at work, study and live in a hotel without her home comforts!
> 
> I hope you get the results you deserve! XClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Twag

Oh no your poor sister sounds awful

I hope she does well, fingers crossed

x


----------



## Twag

update - after much pestering OH has said if I pass the Dec-10 exams (x2) results in Feb and the Jun-11 exams (x2) results in Aug-11 then he will assume i will pass the last exam in Dec-11 1st time and we can start trying then so potentially could TTC in Aug-11, which is better :)

still thinking I could cut him down some more months though ;)


----------



## xLeeBeex

Well that's good news, gives you something positive to look forward to and then that makes time fly fast hopefully
xx


----------



## Twag

Hopefully but it is all down to the exam results and damn now I am stressing and nervous and going to put way too much pressure on myself!

ho hum at least is a little light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## odd_socks

xLeeBeex said:


> I won't budge my OH, he has too many things he wants sorted before we even start trying :-(


*My OH says exactly the same  difference is, im on limited time cus of my back condition  OH doesnt understand that though he still thinks i can wait years*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Why all this waiting!? It's driving me nuts too. Siiiigh.


----------



## toffee87

I feel your pain lol.


----------



## BlaireUK

Twag said:


> update - after much pestering OH has said if I pass the Dec-10 exams (x2) results in Feb and the Jun-11 exams (x2) results in Aug-11 then he will assume i will pass the last exam in Dec-11 1st time and we can start trying then so potentially could TTC in Aug-11, which is better :)
> 
> still thinking I could cut him down some more months though ;)


Great news! Now you have a month/date to look forward to and a massive incentive to study really hard!

X


----------



## Twag

BlaireUK said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> update - after much pestering OH has said if I pass the Dec-10 exams (x2) results in Feb and the Jun-11 exams (x2) results in Aug-11 then he will assume i will pass the last exam in Dec-11 1st time and we can start trying then so potentially could TTC in Aug-11, which is better :)
> 
> still thinking I could cut him down some more months though ;)
> 
> 
> Great news! Now you have a month/date to look forward to and a massive incentive to study really hard!
> 
> XClick to expand...

Yeah it is great news but now I just feel super pressure on myself to pass them more than before! I even had a nightmare about an exam the other night: I was late, forgot my calculator and didn't know any of the answers! Exams aren't until June!! :wacko:


----------



## toffee87

Bump :)


----------



## Marlarky

Hi... am I able to join this thread?? I just had my 1st child 2 weeks ago, and hubby and I are waiting to try until August 2012. I want to TTC really soon, I miss being pregnant so much already. And everytime my doctor asks me what Im going to do about birth control, I am so tempted to say "I dont want birth control!" But money's tight, and being a mommy is rough and I cant imagine being pregnant and sick and in pain with a baby this young and this needy. It would be so hard. I wish I could get pregnant again right now but its not looking like that right now =\


----------



## Twag

Twag said:


> BlaireUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> update - after much pestering OH has said if I pass the Dec-10 exams (x2) results in Feb and the Jun-11 exams (x2) results in Aug-11 then he will assume i will pass the last exam in Dec-11 1st time and we can start trying then so potentially could TTC in Aug-11, which is better :)
> 
> still thinking I could cut him down some more months though ;)
> 
> 
> Great news! Now you have a month/date to look forward to and a massive incentive to study really hard!
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is great news but now I just feel super pressure on myself to pass them more than before! I even had a nightmare about an exam the other night: I was late, forgot my calculator and didn't know any of the answers! Exams aren't until June!! :wacko:Click to expand...

OK so failed the exams so now my TTC date has been put back to Aug-2012 :cry:

Lots and Lots more waiting for me :cry:


----------



## Marlarky

^^ :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Marlarky, your little boy is so gorgeous congratulations x


----------



## odd_socks

*i dont know how much longer i can wait for  *


----------



## Twag

odd_socks said:


> *i dont know how much longer i can wait for  *

I totally feel your pain hun it is killing me right now knowing that I have to wait over a year before we can TTC and no real reason as such :( and I have decided not to say anything to the OH as won't get me anywhere so is really hurting inside right now

:cry:


----------



## odd_socks

Twag said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *i dont know how much longer i can wait for  *
> 
> I totally feel your pain hun it is killing me right now knowing that I have to wait over a year before we can TTC and no real reason as such :( and I have decided not to say anything to the OH as won't get me anywhere so is really hurting inside right now
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

*yeah same here chick im not bring it up around the OH however been as im 4 days late it kind of has come up a bit  x*


----------



## Twag

odd_socks said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *i dont know how much longer i can wait for  *
> 
> I totally feel your pain hun it is killing me right now knowing that I have to wait over a year before we can TTC and no real reason as such :( and I have decided not to say anything to the OH as won't get me anywhere so is really hurting inside right now
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> *yeah same here chick im not bring it up around the OH however been as im 4 days late it kind of has come up a bit  x*Click to expand...

I am kinda excited for you with the late AF how long has it been late before? :flower:


----------

